# 724 QXE Snowmaster - Just tried it this morning!



## Vitreous

Hi everyone!

After shoveling in the blizzard for 8 hours, and reading this forum, I settled on a Toro 724 QXE Snowmaster and got it delivered last Weds by Semi-Truck. With fresh Ethanol-Free fuel and some Gumout Multi System Tune-Up as fuel stabilizer/cleaner I was able to get it started on the second pull and she purred nicely.

This morning after she sat for a week in the garage I got to test it on the new 4-5" of fresh powder we got in eastern PA. Started beautifully on the first pull - What a dream! I cleared my whole driveway in a tick over 20 minutes with ease (instead of 1-2 hours shoveling), and the self-propelled personal pace feature works as well as it does on Toro mowers. It really does clear down to the driveway! I'll have to take a video next time we get something more serious. This snow was light enough it didn't struggle a bit. 

For anyone shopping these I do recommend the QXE model because the quick stick is adjustable on the fly as you go down the driveway or sidewalk. Adjusting this quickly so it doesn't blow into your face is nice. 

Thank you all again for your posts - they were super helpful. I hope this post can help some others looking for a light weight easy to use machine.

Toro SnowMaster 724 QXE 24 in. Gas Snow Blower-36002 - The Home Depot

https://gumout.com/gumout-science/

https://gumout.com/multi-system-tune-up/


----------



## 69ariens

Glad you like it.


----------



## bad69cat

another satisfied non-shovel-er! Who woulda guessed... ;>P


----------



## detdrbuzzard

well don't get rid of those shovels just yet, you can walk in the garage and look at them with fond ( ? ) memories


----------



## UNDERTAKER

MAZEL TOV on that 1.:wavetowel2:


----------



## tdipaul

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> MAZEL TOV on that 1.:wavetowel2:


 X2!


----------



## Zavie

Sounds like you're a happy non-shoveling camper. I've got to talk my neighbor into getting a snowmaster, although since I'm doing his drive most of the time does he really need one?


----------



## micah68kj

:welcome:
Happy for you. After reading a couple real world positive reports I may look for one myself. I'd get rid of my ss522, my Toro 521 and keep the Ariens sno tek 7/24 for the heavier snows such as we just had. It did a fine job on the 30"+ storm we just had.


----------



## Cinci5

Been eyeing those myself gonna wait till this fall and check new models and see what if any changes to them were made. Gonna keep the 10/28 powershift but sell my CCR's and 8/24.


----------



## 404

I wonder how much glitter would be in the oil if it was changed now. Warm it up first of course.


----------



## NJHonda

Great! I truly think the 724 QXE is one amazing snow moving machine! Another happy customer!


----------



## Slinger

Cinci5: I highly doubt that there will be any changes made to the Snowmaster lineup for a few years...unless a particular model (manual chute version, for ex.) doesn't sell well and gets dropped. Just my $0.02...


----------



## silwan

It basically is a single stage blower, correct? And the paddles pull the machine?
Is tha why they only weigh 125 pounds?


----------



## jdsmn21

silwan said:


> It basically is a single stage blower, correct? And the paddles pull the machine?
> Is tha why they only weigh 125 pounds?


I thought the engine looked sideways!


----------



## Cinci5

Slinger said:


> Cinci5: I highly doubt that there will be any changes made to the Snowmaster lineup for a few years...unless a particular model (manual chute version, for ex.) doesn't sell well and gets dropped. Just my $0.02...


I'm sure nothing major but minor glitches fixed etc. 
Sold a CCR3650 (craigslist rebuild) today to my neighbor, already starting to save. 
Tried some plastidip on sidecovers to see if it holds up, neighbor loved mine.


----------



## SnoThro

silwan said:


> It basically is a single stage blower, correct? And the paddles pull the machine?
> Is tha why they only weigh 125 pounds?


No, it has a transmission. A belt runs from the engine to the transmission which splits, one shaft for the drive portion and a slave shaft for the rotor pulley which runs another belt just like the single stages. Rotor shaft spins at a constant speed and tensions separately similar to a single stage via a bail on the handle which itself is similar to a mower, drive transmission is separate and variable.


----------



## Vitreous

Also the drive transmission is sealed for life and appears to have a ratching locking differential so it doesn't slip one wheel in the snow (works great). The belt is easy to change like a single stage but the higher intake chute prevents this from bogging down and becoming clogged in heavy wet snow (I tested this). I would say the 824 with the larger engine might be a little beefier for EOD duty with constant high snowfall, but this is probably the simplest and most forgiving lightweight single stage you can buy. 

Here's a great review of it with photos and video:
Introducing the 2015 Toro SnowMaster - This May Be Your Next Snow Thrower - MovingSnow.com


----------



## NJHonda

silwan said:


> It basically is a single stage blower, correct? And the paddles pull the machine?
> Is tha why they only weigh 125 pounds?


the paddles and the wheels drive the blower. This combo makes it unstoppable.


----------



## silwan

NJHonda said:


> the paddles and the wheels drive the blower. This combo makes it unstoppable.


Thank you gents for the explanation. Gonna check out.


----------



## bad69cat

I like the design of that model..... not sure about the trans being plastic yet but it may surprise me.


----------



## NJHonda

bad69cat said:


> I like the design of that model..... not sure about the trans being plastic yet but it may surprise me.


Its extremely light and the paddle help it along. The trans don't need to be super heavy duty. Same reason a honda civic don't have a trans from a 3/4 ton pickup 

Don't need it


----------



## LouC

This may be my next one. Currently I am still using my first Toro, a '98 3000 GTS with the Suzuki 47p 2 stroke. It's been a good machine but the 824 looks very capable at handling the bigger storms we get some winters. I did not get a 2 stage all these years even though some years I could have used one because of the extra size and weight. The Snowmaster is just right size and weight wise.


----------



## Blosumsno

NJHonda said:


> Its extremely light and the paddle help it along. The trans don't need to be super heavy duty. Same reason a honda civic don't have a trans from a 3/4 ton pickup
> 
> Don't need it


I read that the trans is actually some type of fiber reinforced composite and not plastic in the true sense. May have seen that on a Movingsnow.com review.

Anyway my 724QXE is waiting for snow, hasn't seen gas yet.:icon-shocked:


----------



## NJHonda

Blosumsno said:


> I read that the trans is actually some type of fiber reinforced composite and not plastic in the true sense. May have seen that on a Movingsnow.com review.
> 
> Anyway my 724QXE is waiting for snow, hasn't seen gas yet.:icon-shocked:


Exactly. VERY strong.


----------



## Blosumsno

If you do your own repairs then make sure to go to the Toro website and download the illustrated parts manual for it (or any brand for that matter), I did that as soon as I got mine. I found out that the 212cc engine (model 210GR I believe) has valve rotators! Who'd of thought on a Chinese engine but maybe it's built for the long haul.


After about 20 hours the engine should be fully broken in and I plan on switching to B&S synthetic 5W30, is API SJ (or SL) so should have higher ZDDP content plus the oil costs as much as the Dexos compliant brand name auto synthetics locally so the once yearly oil change won't break the bank.


----------



## pearlfinish

I bought a 824qxe this year as well, and I absolutely love love love love it!!!!!!

Anyone that thinks this machine is no better then a single stage blower is deeply incorrect. Guys with huge two stage blowers on my street were baffled at the speed I was working at, and how far my machine was blowing snow....4 different EOD piles I cleared today were all jokes for the 824qxe.


----------



## Blosumsno

Check this out. I posted this video link on another thread from someone looking for advice on purchasing a new machine but here it is, speaks volumes for me anyway.




 and 





Something to consider is that the SM 724 is about the same size in length and height (didn't actually measure it tho) as my 2-stage OHV 5.5hp 22". But the Toro has about 1.5hp more with a 2" wider bucket and slightly higher intake. The 2-stage would shake and vibrate in snow that deep and I'd have to stop the traction every foot or two to let the engine catch up not because it would stall but it feels like something would break due to the engine working so much on full governor, though it's 13 years old and still fine I try not to kill it.


----------



## NewShockerGuy

So I am going to ask since I am in the market for my first snow blower.

I was seriously looking at the Ariens compact 20/24". But after asking questions on that subforum here people are recommending that I go with a single stage. I live in Northern VA so we get about 24" of average snowfall.

I am looking at the various toro model single stages and some of them are $500+ at HD's website IE 721.

Someone recommended this and said it would be a good choice as it's a hybrid. I am looking for as compact of a machine as possible because of storage and lack there of in my shed. I will not store this in the garage at all, ever. As far as size though it seems like this is actually as big as a compact two stage, yes? I liked the 721 because you can fold the handles and make it smaller, this looks like you can do the same but just take a little more time doing so.

I've read hit and miss reviews on the control/joystick type lever for the chute... some people love it, while others say it stops working. Any truth behind this.

I don't want to hijack the thread but asking on this machine because the youtube videos and the videos above make it seem AWESOME. But is this too much of a machine for a Northern VA winter? I think we'd probably get 4-6 inches at a time IF that as far as snow falling... We have the standard 3 car wide, two car deep driveway so probably 30'x60', and the front sidewalk... other than that I've been shoveling the last few years as most people do and I am just tired of it. I like that this is light (though I didn't think the ariens compact was heavy at all) so I'm guessing this feels like a feather. Note that when I touched other single stages they were super light so that's good.

I still think this is sort of expensive but, the one with the bigger engine on HD's website is $900 which I think might be overkill but I always believe you should get the biggest engine you can get only so that if a situation appears you aren't under powered and then left with a machine that can't do the job...

Thanks,
-Nigel


----------



## Blosumsno

It's a tough call, I live in eastern Pa and while we don't always get a lot of snow, we have gotten Nor'easters many times over the years and have experienced 12" or more overnight with storm totals anywhere from 6 inches to 30 inches depending on how far offshore the storm was (we got 20 inches this past Feb) so a machine this size is a must for us. Many people around here have 26" blowers or larger but 24" is about the sweet spot for me.


The Snowmaster is easier to move around due to less parts up front (no gearbox or impeller) and has freewheeling axle clutches (ratchet type) so it pivots like a push mower and is 2 wheel drive..


If you have a Toro dealer or Home Depot near you the best bet is to check it out in person, move it around and take measurements to be sure. The Toro website doesn't have dimensions listed but the 724 ZXR (36001) is 117 lbs and is the cheapest of the line since it doesn't have the joystick controls or electric start.


The handles come folded in the box but to do it every time you store it may require you to unbolt the cable clamps as they aren't attached in the box.
'


----------



## pearlfinish

Single stage will probably be enough for your needs, but if you have room for a slightly bigger machine, I'd say go for the 724 or 824qxe snowmaster. It's not like it takes up that much more room, and you'll love the extra power.


----------



## NewShockerGuy

Most excellent. I found pictures of how big it is next to a lawn mower and it's really a small profile. I love that. Really now I think this is a no brainer as far as going with this compared to the $599 toro single stage that only is 12" tall or what not.. 721.

This appears to be quite a new product so I'm worried about bugs and problems that might be taken care of years later after it's tweaked? Should one worry about this. I am mainly concerned with the push/walk mechanism as I keep reading on HD's website it's very jumpy, and some videos I see where the snow is thick it looks like it keeps jerking/pulling/jumping forward.

Are people happy with the 212cc engine or is it better to buy bigger? IE go with their 250cc engine. I always like more power but at almost 900 that seems excessive to me, almost like they got the price points wrong. I am going to go to another HD tomorrow because I found that a store 25 miles away has two of them so I am really hoping I get to see how it is in person. So far though I like the reviews here and people like the product.

I found a website that shows the size next to a lawn mower which honestly is icing on the cake for me because I kept trying to find the sheer size of this and it's hard to judge next to a person. Hopefully this helps out someone like it did me.

Thanks,
-Nigel


----------



## NJHonda

pearlfinish said:


> I bought a 824qxe this year as well, and I absolutely love love love love it!!!!!!
> 
> Anyone that thinks this machine is no better then a single stage blower is deeply incorrect. Guys with huge two stage blowers on my street were baffled at the speed I was working at, and how far my machine was blowing snow....4 different EOD piles I cleared today were all jokes for the 824qxe.


Its what I have been saying for a long time here. This machines moves snow faster then any single or two stage I have ever used


----------



## NJHonda

The joystick chute control works excellent. No issues at all. Very robust.




NewShockerGuy said:


> So I am going to ask since I am in the market for my first snow blower.
> 
> I was seriously looking at the Ariens compact 20/24". But after asking questions on that subforum here people are recommending that I go with a single stage. I live in Northern VA so we get about 24" of average snowfall.
> 
> I am looking at the various toro model single stages and some of them are $500+ at HD's website IE 721.
> 
> Someone recommended this and said it would be a good choice as it's a hybrid. I am looking for as compact of a machine as possible because of storage and lack there of in my shed. I will not store this in the garage at all, ever. As far as size though it seems like this is actually as big as a compact two stage, yes? I liked the 721 because you can fold the handles and make it smaller, this looks like you can do the same but just take a little more time doing so.
> 
> I've read hit and miss reviews on the control/joystick type lever for the chute... some people love it, while others say it stops working. Any truth behind this.
> 
> I don't want to hijack the thread but asking on this machine because the youtube videos and the videos above make it seem AWESOME. But is this too much of a machine for a Northern VA winter? I think we'd probably get 4-6 inches at a time IF that as far as snow falling... We have the standard 3 car wide, two car deep driveway so probably 30'x60', and the front sidewalk... other than that I've been shoveling the last few years as most people do and I am just tired of it. I like that this is light (though I didn't think the ariens compact was heavy at all) so I'm guessing this feels like a feather. Note that when I touched other single stages they were super light so that's good.
> 
> I still think this is sort of expensive but, the one with the bigger engine on HD's website is $900 which I think might be overkill but I always believe you should get the biggest engine you can get only so that if a situation appears you aren't under powered and then left with a machine that can't do the job...
> 
> Thanks,
> -Nigel


----------



## NJHonda

Its not jumpy at all. Maybe for the first 3 seconds using it until you get the hang of it. Either size will do it., If you get one you won't be sorry. Its a great machine




NewShockerGuy said:


> Most excellent. I found pictures of how big it is next to a lawn mower and it's really a small profile. I love that. Really now I think this is a no brainer as far as going with this compared to the $599 toro single stage that only is 12" tall or what not.. 721.
> 
> This appears to be quite a new product so I'm worried about bugs and problems that might be taken care of years later after it's tweaked? Should one worry about this. I am mainly concerned with the push/walk mechanism as I keep reading on HD's website it's very jumpy, and some videos I see where the snow is thick it looks like it keeps jerking/pulling/jumping forward.
> 
> Are people happy with the 212cc engine or is it better to buy bigger? IE go with their 250cc engine. I always like more power but at almost 900 that seems excessive to me, almost like they got the price points wrong. I am going to go to another HD tomorrow because I found that a store 25 miles away has two of them so I am really hoping I get to see how it is in person. So far though I like the reviews here and people like the product.
> 
> I found a website that shows the size next to a lawn mower which honestly is icing on the cake for me because I kept trying to find the sheer size of this and it's hard to judge next to a person. Hopefully this helps out someone like it did me.
> 
> Thanks,
> -Nigel


----------



## ultimatejimmy

Agreed. I think the larger size allows you to speed through the end-of-driveway stuff a little faster, otherwise my 724 zips through everything else.


NJHonda said:


> Its not jumpy at all. Maybe for the first 3 seconds using it until you get the hang of it. Either size will do it., If you get one you won't be sorry. Its a great machine


----------



## pearlfinish

I actually have to thank all of you here, especially NJHonda for helping make my decision to buy the 824 qxe over the 724oe or 826oe....I was really iffy if it would be enough, but you guys sold me on it, and I'm glad you did. 

The self propel system on it works amazing!!! No need to change speeds....just walk faster lol. So simple to use. And don't even get me started on the quick chute...WOW.


----------



## NewShockerGuy

Excellent! This is a great thread!

Now I just have to really decide which model to get for the QXE... The 724 is at one of the stores.. the 824 model is not at any and I'd have to get it shipped... 
I've had stuff shipped from HD and it normally comes destroyed which is a PITA..lol, then you have to take it to the store anyways and return and go through the whole process.


*Pearlfinish*: 
Where did you get yours from? Did you pick it up or have it shipped to you?

*NJHONDA*:
Excellent! Thank you. This makes it easier to go with the QXE. All these little things that you hear in some of the reviews that people give 1 star and then it makes you wonder but I'm glad you took the time to dubunk that for me!


-Nigel


----------



## pearlfinish

NewShockerGuy said:


> Excellent! This is a great thread!
> 
> Now I just have to really decide which model to get for the QXE... The 724 is at one of the stores.. the 824 model is not at any and I'd have to get it shipped...
> I've had stuff shipped from HD and it normally comes destroyed which is a PITA..lol, then you have to take it to the store anyways and return and go through the whole process.
> 
> 
> *Pearlfinish*:
> Where did you get yours from? Did you pick it up or have it shipped to you?
> 
> *NJHONDA*:
> Excellent! Thank you. This makes it easier to go with the QXE. All these little things that you hear in some of the reviews that people give 1 star and then it makes you wonder but I'm glad you took the time to dubunk that for me!
> 
> 
> -Nigel


I got mine at my local toro dealer (Kooy bros.). I picked it up all ready to go...HD only had the 724qxe in store in my area


----------



## NewShockerGuy

I actually have another question and this might seem silly, but I will ask.

I've noticed on most electric start options for snow blowers use an extension cable. But, they are covered by some type of protective case/cover. On the QXE, it's exposed.. which makes me wonder why? Would this eventually not rust or fowl up in some way?

Is there a cover to put on the electric start plug so that snow and salt/weather just don't constantly sit in there?

Thanks,
-Nigel


----------



## pearlfinish

NewShockerGuy said:


> I actually have another question and this might seem silly, but I will ask.
> 
> I've noticed on most electric start options for snow blowers use an extension cable. But, they are covered by some type of protective case/cover. On the QXE, it's exposed.. which makes me wonder why? Would this eventually not rust or fowl up in some way?
> 
> Is there a cover to put on the electric start plug so that snow and salt/weather just don't constantly sit in there?
> 
> Thanks,
> -Nigel


I have to be honest with you, I haven't even tried the electric start yet LOL!!! It starts perfectly well the first pull, maybe two if I don't have the choke well adjusted, that I haven't even thought about trying a cord...maybe I should try it, even if it's just to make sure it works...hahaha

Since you brought it up, I think most snow blowers I've seen around me, have the plug exposed as well...I don't recall seeing any of them covered, but you do bring up a valid point.


----------



## all3939

NewShockerGuy said:


> I actually have another question and this might seem silly, but I will ask.
> 
> I've noticed on most electric start options for snow blowers use an extension cable. But, they are covered by some type of protective case/cover. On the QXE, it's exposed.. which makes me wonder why? Would this eventually not rust or fowl up in some way?
> 
> Is there a cover to put on the electric start plug so that snow and salt/weather just don't constantly sit in there?
> 
> Thanks,
> -Nigel


Most snowblowers have them open to the elements. Have mine that way 10 years and as good as new. Those contacts for the extension cords are plated so rust not really a problem.


----------



## NewShockerGuy

Welp, I'm sold then. I'm going tomorrow to look at it and get then.

I'm excited!

-Nigel


----------



## NJHonda

pearlfinish said:


> I actually have to thank all of you here, especially NJHonda for helping make my decision to buy the 824 qxe over the 724oe or 826oe....I was really iffy if it would be enough, but you guys sold me on it, and I'm glad you did.
> 
> The self propel system on it works amazing!!! No need to change speeds....just walk faster lol. So simple to use. And don't even get me started on the quick chute...WOW.


Thats great! I was so darn happy I purchased a Snowmaster I just have to tell everyone who is in the market


----------



## NJHonda

NewShockerGuy said:


> Excellent! This is a great thread!
> 
> Now I just have to really decide which model to get for the QXE... The 724 is at one of the stores.. the 824 model is not at any and I'd have to get it shipped...
> I've had stuff shipped from HD and it normally comes destroyed which is a PITA..lol, then you have to take it to the store anyways and return and go through the whole process.
> 
> 
> *Pearlfinish*:
> Where did you get yours from? Did you pick it up or have it shipped to you?
> 
> *NJHONDA*:
> Excellent! Thank you. This makes it easier to go with the QXE. All these little things that you hear in some of the reviews that people give 1 star and then it makes you wonder but I'm glad you took the time to dubunk that for me!
> 
> 
> -Nigel



I am so glad i could help, Nigel!


----------



## NJHonda

pearlfinish said:


> I have to be honest with you, I haven't even tried the electric start yet LOL!!! It starts perfectly well the first pull, maybe two if I don't have the choke well adjusted, that I haven't even thought about trying a cord...maybe I should try it, even if it's just to make sure it works...hahaha
> 
> Since you brought it up, I think most snow blowers I've seen around me, have the plug exposed as well...I don't recall seeing any of them covered, but you do bring up a valid point.


I used my elect start once. It starts so darn easy with the pull, there is no reason for the electric start


----------



## pearlfinish

NJHonda said:


> I used my elect start once. It starts so darn easy with the pull, there is no reason for the electric start


Yup, so easy with the pull cord


----------



## NJHonda

and to tell you the truth... i now have a new love for Lorcin engines because of this Toro


----------



## NewShockerGuy

GOT IT!!!!

I'm so excited! Now I hope we get lots of snow...lol 

Went to HD to pick it up. I grabbed the display model and took it to CS. They started ringing it up and said hold up. I think we have one in the box do you want that rather than the display? I said you bet! They grabbed a new one in the box for me. I asked how many keys came with it and they said just one. I asked if they sold extra because I know it will get lost. The dude grabbed the one from the floor and said here you go, now you have a spare...lol I asked what would they do for the floor model and he stated they'll most likely send it back since they don't tend to sell them for some reason? Either way I wasn't going to argue with the dude, so that's cool as small as it is, still pretty cool.

Putting it together took all of 4 minutes, so breaking it down to store in the shed will be super simple.

I put some trufuel in it, primed 3 times, started first pull... amazing! Very smooth! Tried the auger, that works fine. Tested the pace feature... wow. Super easy, not jerky and you just walk. Nothing hard about it at all. I kept seeing people push on the steering, it's not needed at all... just walk. I love it. I really really really hope we get snow now...hahaha!

Thanks everyone. Honestly I would have never thought to even consider this as a snowblower had it not been for people on here!

Couple pictures 

-Nigel


----------



## NJHonda

its a thing of beauty!




NewShockerGuy said:


> GOT IT!!!!
> 
> I'm so excited! Now I hope we get lots of snow...lol
> 
> Went to HD to pick it up. I grabbed the display model and took it to CS. They started ringing it up and said hold up. I think we have one in the box do you want that rather than the display? I said you bet! They grabbed a new one in the box for me. I asked how many keys came with it and they said just one. I asked if they sold extra because I know it will get lost. The dude grabbed the one from the floor and said here you go, now you have a spare...lol I asked what would they do for the floor model and he stated they'll most likely send it back since they don't tend to sell them for some reason? Either way I wasn't going to argue with the dude, so that's cool as small as it is, still pretty cool.
> 
> Putting it together took all of 4 minutes, so breaking it down to store in the shed will be super simple.
> 
> I put some trufuel in it, primed 3 times, started first pull... amazing! Very smooth! Tried the auger, that works fine. Tested the pace feature... wow. Super easy, not jerky and you just walk. Nothing hard about it at all. I kept seeing people push on the steering, it's not needed at all... just walk. I love it. I really really really hope we get snow now...hahaha!
> 
> Thanks everyone. Honestly I would have never thought to even consider this as a snowblower had it not been for people on here!
> 
> Couple pictures
> 
> -Nigel


----------



## pearlfinish

Nice!!!! I loved bringing my baby home for the first time, unfortunately had to wait almost 2 months before using because I bought it in October, and we only got snow for the first time last week. They're calling for 2" tonight here, so you all know what I'll be doing at some point tomorrow. Bring it on baby.


----------



## Blosumsno

NewShockerGuy said:


> ...Thanks everyone. Honestly I would have never thought to even consider this as a snowblower had it not been for people on here!
> 
> Couple pictures
> 
> -Nigel


Congrats! 


Does the size and weight meet your storage needs? (seems like it does due to your excitement).


Also, I know I've said this before somewhere on the forum but if you plan to do your own repairs then you might consider going to the Toro site and downloading the Illustrated Parts Manual, it contains all the exploded diagrams and parts lists for the entire machine including internal engine parts (that's how I found out it has valve rotators), I think you enter the model and serial numbers.


I like the name they gave it for the GB market: Snow Max.


Still waiting to try mine :frown:


----------



## all3939

NJHonda said:


> and to tell you the truth... i now have a new love for Lorcin engines because of this Toro


That's LONCIN


----------



## NewShockerGuy

Blosumsno said:


> Congrats!
> 
> 
> Does the size and weight meet your storage needs? (seems like it does due to your excitement).
> 
> 
> Also, I know I've said this before somewhere on the forum but if you plan to do your own repairs then you might consider going to the Toro site and downloading the Illustrated Parts Manual, it contains all the exploded diagrams and parts lists for the entire machine including internal engine parts (that's how I found out it has valve rotators), I think you enter the model and serial numbers.
> 
> 
> I like the name they gave it for the GB market: Snow Max.
> 
> 
> Still waiting to try mine :frown:




Yep the size is perfect. It's actually a tad larger than what I thought but that is only when the handles are up. When the handles are not up it's awesome. I will have to cut down my work bench in the shed by about 6" but that's no problem, that way I can fold the handle down and stick it in the corner of the shed and won't have to worry or touch it until winter again. This fits in between the cars with no problems either so I'm quite pleased. I would have had to pull the car out everytime if I had the Ariens compact 24" and that would be a no no for both cars that are in the garage since they only get taken out on the weekends/track..etc. The only way this would be better is if the width was 20" but that's me being super picky. It's close enough at 23.5" and that's only me wishing it was a little narrower just for space savings.


I will have to go to their site now and look for the parts. I do all the work on our stuff so it shouldn't be bad, I'm pretty mechanically inclined with things or I figure it out.


-Nigel


----------



## DuffyJr

If they made one in a 20" the chances are pretty good I would of purchase this over the 721. But 24 or even the 23.5 is to wide for my garage. The joy stick control is just to cool.


----------



## pearlfinish

I didn't want to eat big one as well, I would've loved an 8 hp 22 inch


----------



## NewShockerGuy

Still no snow... :-(


This is depressing...lol 


We did get a light dusting of maybe something that you could have EASILY just used a broom to brush away. I felt half tempted but figured my neighbors and wife would thing *** is he doing. I am playing the waiting game... No snow for at least two weeks according to the weather reports.


-Nigel


----------

